# Hello



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ,
  I am new to this site and just thought i would introduce myself. I am 32 years old and my DH and I have been TTC for 7 years. We have tried Clomid , 1 round of IVF and are having our second cycle in the next couple of months. Just wondered if there is anyone else out there about to go through the same thing


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi, 

welcome to the site!!! Ive just startd my 5th cycle. im d/r for 3 months, so looking at march for egg collection 

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. Hope this one works   
Good luck 

Lisa xxx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa 
      Thank you for your message it was good to hear from you. Are you receiving your treatment at Ninewells? I have just started my nasal spray x Good luck for your 5th cycle xxxx  I am 32 my DH is 35. We had our last cycle about a year and a half ago so I am just trying to prepare myself for the next few months as now I know what is ahead. I am nervous but also quite excited.   Are you keeping okay? Hope you are well. Take care and good luck 
                                                    Carrie-Anne x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ladies

I've just started D/regging on my 2nd cycle.  I'm at GCRM and instead of a nasal spray I got an injection.  Wasn't as sore this time round...maybe I wasn't quite as tense as I was on cycle one!!

How did you get on with the D/regging last time...any side-affects?  I'm already beginning to feel a bit like my period is on it's way..suppose the sooner it comes the sooner we can get stimming!!

Good luck to you both. And lots of positive thoughts


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah im at ninewells, have been for all my cycles, good luck with the d/r!! im stafrting to get some hot flushes, hate them!! 

babysteps, welcome, have you been at gcrm for both cycles? what injectiondid you get, i got zoladex going to be on it for 3 months, before i start stimming. 

Lisa xx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Yip GCRM for both cycles. Had to go private because of my age!! 
The injection was prostap right into the top of my right buttock but luckily I only have to have it onceper IVF cycle. Then when my period comes I should be able to start stimming.  Last time it took 10 days for AF to arrive so am hoping it will be the same this time.

3 months of d/r is a long time....especially if you are hot flushing your way thru it.  It's funny how all the clinics seem to do things a little differently...makes you wonder which is the best?

Hope the 3 months fly in for you. My fingers are crossed.  xx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa & Babysteps ,
                  How are you both? I have started to get my hot flushes and palpitations back , I had them the last cycle x Mind you it is a small price to pay if we are successful but man it doesn't feel like it when I am in the middle of a conversation and they start. How do you manage the flushes? I have got an appointment through for my baseline scan on the 27th January 
Have either of you used any relaxation CD s through your cycles? I just wondered if they were any good x
Take care
Carrie-Anne x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ladies

Must admit I am doing ok. Although I did have a bit of an emotional day yesterday....crying with laughter one min then upset tears because I felt fat and ugly the next....poor DH hadn't a clue what was going on!  Got to love the drugs!!

What about you? How are things with you both?

Carrieanne32 - Good luck with your baseline scan. Kind of feels like it's the start of everything.  
I've not tried an relaxation CD's...never really thought about it. I just try and carry on with life as normal....if there is such a thing!  If you do try the CD's let me know how you get on.

x


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi babysteps ,
            How are you getting on? Where are u getting your treatment?


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Carrieanne

I'm at GCRM have been there for both cycles. Think it might be the closest to me...
I'm in the Stirling area.  I'm still in the process of d/r waiting for AF to arrive.  If last time is anything to go by (I'm not sure it is...do you know?) it should arrive on 24th...so only another week to go!

What about you? Is Ninewells a bit of a hike for you? How are you feeling about cycle 2?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi babysteps, yep d/r for 3 months is long, but they are doing it this way cos i have endo and keep getting cysts, had a big one removed in october so this is to hopefully stop anymore growing. hating the hot flushes and sore heads.

carrieanne, good luck for the 27th!! not long till that comes! 

Lisa xx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Stars,

Now the 3 month d/r makes sense.  There is so much on IF that is still unknown to me.  Even although I've been thru it once I still struggle to remember everything that we did the first time round.  Think I might have blocked some of it out!

Do you get scans during the 3 month d/r to keep an eye on things?

Hope it's all going well. x


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Girls ,
    How are you both doing? Hope you are both well. Ninewells is only 5 mins drive for me so I am really lucky. Im not sure if it will be the same for you but I have had the same side effects as last time . 
I am feeling nervous but excited about this cycle , I am trying not to be to positive or to negitave if that makes sense?How are you both feeling about your cycles ?


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya!

I think my side effects this time are pretty much the same as last time.  Although I don't think I feel quite so bad this time but I think that's just being a bit more relaxed about it all.  For me that comes from having being thru it once and having a bit of a clue about what to expect.

I know what you mean about trying not to get too excited or even go the other way.  I've been trying not to think about it as much as I did the last time...although I am spending quite a bit of time on here!  But I think of that as therapy!!

Are you finding this cycleany easier than the last?


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ,
  I'm okay just now with this cycle but I haven't really been up to hospital for scans or stuff yet  but I think once I have been up there it will seem more real x I had a really crabby day yesterday poor stewart everytime I walked in a room he ran out lol xxx I have just joined up as a full member as this website is so good I wish I found it the first time round x 
I think you are so right about being more laid back the second time.


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya

I'm the same not been at GCRM since the d/r injection a week ago and not had to get blood take or scans done.  So at the moment it just feels like I'm constantly PMT'd...much to my husbands delight.   

Sorry you are having a crabby day.  Hope you feel better tomorrow. x  I had a terrible day on Saturday...not crabby just emotional.  Kept bursting into tears....and once I'd started I just couldn't stop.  What a mess!!

I've not even thought about becoming a full member. Think I will look into that. You're completely right it is a fab website and the people on here are great.  xx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Girls ,
          How are you both getting on ?


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello Hello

Nice to hear from you Carrieanne.  

how are you doing?  What stage of treatment are you at now?  Hope it's all going well for you.  

I had EC on Monday and at the moment the clinic is hoping for a day 5 transfer, so that takes us to Sat!  Am excited at the prospect of a day 5 transfer but it also makes me nervous....seems a long time for them to be away from me.    At the moment I'm back on that roller coaster....up one minute and feeling very hopeful and then down the next feeling rather scared.

What about you Stars...how are things with you?

Looking forward to catching up with you both.
x


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi babysteps ,
            How exciting for Saturday I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you x i am slightly behind as My lining was a bit thick so I had to take a 5 day course of tablets to bring on AF. I have been up to Ninewells today and we are good to go so I start my Menotrophin injections on Friday. I tried my relaxation CD and I think it is really helping.
Hope to hear from you soon , Take Care honey x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Carrieanne. It helps so much having support from ll the people on ff. I really feel so much better about this cycle than the last. Although Ive still had my moments.  

Great to hear that you are starting your injections on Friday. It's so good to move from one phase onto the next...feels like you are progressing thru each of the IVF hurdles!! So I am really pleased for you.  

Where are you going to do the injections?  leg or tummy?
Which relaxation CD is it you've got?  I reckon I am going to need something like that if we get to the 2ww...it;s such a hard phase to stay positive thru.

Great to hear from you. Keep in touch.


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Honey ,
                            I know what you mean about having people to speak to who know who what you are going through.I am going to inject into my leg as I am not good with my tummy. Where did you do yours?
The CD I got is Zita West it is really good because it has pre and post transfer and the 2ww. If you want you can private mail me with your address and I can send you it x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ya

Just wanted to say lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  Hope your injection goes well and causes you  no pain or bruises.  

I did mine in my tummy, some were nippy but others were no bother at all. Not sure what the difference between them were.  Maybe it was just me being tense?!?

Will PM you my address.  Maybe the CD will help me thru the coming weeks.  At the moment I'm climbing the walls waiting for Saturday....it's killing me!!


----------

